# MAC Return and Exchange Policy Questions



## makeup_junkie (Oct 19, 2005)

I went to MAC to get a new blush brush yesterday, and the MA gave me the 168 brush.  I really don't like it, and it's not what I had intended to get.  My blush goes on so thick with that brush, even when I use just a tiny tiny bit.  I've only used it a twice, thinking I could make it work, but it's just not.  Would I be able to return the brush and exchange it for another one?  I have my recipt and the original package.  I got it at the counter at Nordstrom.

TIA.


----------



## niecypiecy (Oct 19, 2005)

I don't see why you couldn't return it if you are unhappy with it.

I know for sure they will take them back if there is something wrong with it as I returned a brush because the paint around the bristles (this was an eyebrow brush) cracked and started chipping off.  At first I didn't care until a big chunk of the paint got in my eye!


----------



## makeup_junkie (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm hoping I can exchange it because I am really unhappy with it.  The MA was using many different brushes on me and we just got caught up in conversation and I ended up with this brush.  I'm going to take it back tomorrow.

Anyone else know if they will let me exchange it?


----------



## aziajs (Oct 20, 2005)

Yes, I'm sure you can return it.  I don't think you'll have a problem.


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 20, 2005)

Yes, you can exchange it, definitely.


----------



## mona971 (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi there,

I think they would let you return it.  I know at the counter that I go to they are really good about things like that.  You just bought it, it's not like you had if for a month and then tried to return it.

I am not 100% sure about the return policy on brushes but they will exchange pretty much everything else so give it a try.


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 20, 2005)

Like the ladies above, I'd give it a shot. Just tell them what you told us, and be extra polite. I'm sure you already are, but it has to be obvious to them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It sounds like you want a different brush so it'd be an exchange, and stores prefer that over refunding, usually. Let us know how you go if you decide to try.


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 20, 2005)

The M·A·C official policy on "product returns" is very clear and no distinction is made between cosmetics or tools and accessories.  The exact policy wording is;If the Customer returns a product you must accept the product without resistance​It goes on to say;A Customer may return an item for any or no reason and we will graciously accept the return.​


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_The M·A·C official policy on "product returns" is very clear and no distinction is made between cosmetics or tools and accessories.  The exact policy wording is;If the Customer returns a product you must accept the product without resistance​It goes on to say;A Customer may return an item for any or no reason and we will graciously accept the return.​_ 
 
Thankyou for that,  may i quote that in my complaint to the Mac manager after my experience?

Also when i bought my first Mac brush i was told they don't exchange/refund brushes after they're used....


----------



## makeup_junkie (Oct 20, 2005)

Well I'm going to try to exchange it today.  I'm hoping that when I show them my recipt which has $200 worth of products on it (from two days ago) and that today I'm getting all three holiday eye palettes, viva glam palette, as well as a few new pigments (and whatever else I find), they will be a little more gracious since I'm a dedicated customer.  Cross your fingers.


----------



## bellezzadolce (Oct 20, 2005)

Yes, if you are not happy with the brush, then definately take it back.  M.A.C. will accept the return.


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_Thankyou for that,  may i quote that in my complaint to the Mac manager after my experience?

Also when i bought my first Mac brush i was told they don't exchange/refund brushes after they're used...._

 
Certainly, it's on page 18 of the M·A·C Product Handbook (and quoting extracts is considered 'fair use' for copyright law).


----------



## user4 (Oct 20, 2005)

yeah u can.. i remember when i bought my 187 i wass bitching cuz it was so much money (ummm playfully of course... ummm... lol) and the MA told me that if i didnt like it, i could return it.


----------



## makeup_junkie (Oct 20, 2005)

They let me exchange it.  YAY!


----------



## deathcabber (Dec 6, 2005)

*Details about MAC's return and exhange policy?*

Ok, I contacted CS about a lipglass I have that went bad quickly...they said they would send a replacement. They then said that they were out of that color and would send a check. I then swapped for said lipglass and of course they then send me that lipglass in the mail instead of the check. So now I have two of the same color. If I take the new one sent by CS to a store without a reciept will they let me get something else...and if so will they throw out the I got in the mail even if its unopened? Cause I hate for a BN gloss to go in the trash when I can just swap it. Thanks ladies!


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 6, 2005)

Products that are returned to M·A·C are not placed back into sales inventory even if unopened.  Swap it if you can.


----------



## deathcabber (Dec 6, 2005)

Awww darn, thats what I thought! Thanks for letting me know


----------



## JGunnar (Mar 30, 2006)

*Quick Return and Refund Question (broken s/s)*

Hi. Yesterday I felt pink. I bougth Sushi Flower and Crimsonaire. I just can't get SF to work for me. It won't show up at all so I'd like to return it and since I won't have it I won't need the shade stick .. but the problem is that when I brought the shade stick home it was broken. i couldn't get it up and it appeared to have been used as pink had been smeared around the tip. Is this ok to return or will the make me have to exchange for another?


----------



## marykelancey (Mar 30, 2006)

I had one shipped to me once where the stick of color had broken off too.  I had a hassle free time returning. Just make sure you bring your receipt. If it is within 30 days, I can't see why there would be a problem.


----------



## bellaetoile (Mar 30, 2006)

they should refund your money on both counts. mac is pretty good about returns, or has been in the few instances i've had to do them.


----------



## JGunnar (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks. I just know that some places won't refund things that have been broken but will give you an exchange for the same item. I knew MAC accepted used items, but wasn't sure about broken.


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 31, 2006)

I had this happen with a bronzer and they exchanged it w/o a problem.


----------



## Kristen (Mar 31, 2006)

MAC doesn't resell their product when it gets returned, it gets dumped. So the condition of the product is somewhat irrelevant.


----------



## JGunnar (Mar 31, 2006)

I didn't know that. Do they not even use it as a tester? What about if it's never been used at all before?


----------



## ztatrixie (Mar 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JGunnar* 
_I didn't know that. Do they not even use it as a tester? What about if it's never been used at all before?_

 
even if you walked out the door and came back 5 mins later to return it, it would be thrown out.


----------



## cakes (Apr 1, 2006)

Just for future reference - if you ever buy another s/s and have a problem w/it screwing up, pop the colored portion off the back and stick a pencil in it - eraser side first and it should work.


----------



## professionaltart (Apr 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JGunnar* 
_I didn't know that. Do they not even use it as a tester? What about if it's never been used at all before?_

 
theyre not thrown out so dont feel bad hahah


----------



## cakes (Apr 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 
_theyre not thrown out so dont feel bad hahah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What happens to it then?


----------



## roxybc (Apr 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ztatrixie* 
_even if you walked out the door and came back 5 mins later to return it, it would be thrown out._

 


I find that hard to believe.  Sorry, maybe that is a policy of MAC's but I really can't see any of the MA's at my counter throwing out a perfectly good shadow knowing that it hasn't been used. (Unless they can keep the stuff that they put in their discard bin for themselves.........)


----------



## robbaselight (Apr 2, 2006)

We actually put it in a return and tester bin and it is sent off to be recycled-it doesnt matter if you bought it 5 minutes ago or 30 days ago! I wouldnt want to put a returned product on my face and I know all our MAC customers deserve the same! You can return anything for any reason within 30 days with a reciept also!!!!


----------



## amoona (Nov 30, 2006)

*MACcosmetics.com Return Question*

So I bought some Jewelscent stuff online because I wanted to avoid the crazy holiday shopping. Then I went to the MAC counter today since it's a weekday and picked up the glitter, I wanted to pick up the all over gloss too but held off because I didn't want to spend more money.

So I am going to be getting my Jewelscent stuff next week from the website and after seeing the stuff in person I want to return the f/l I got as well as as the Divine Lime glitter and keep the Peacocky glitter. Do I have to return it through the website ... it just took a lot longer then I expected. I'd rather just go to a MAC store or Nordstroms or Macy's and just return it or even exchange it if that's the most they'll do. NE1 know?!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 30, 2006)

No, you can't return it to a counter or store. Returns and exchanges thru the web site via mail are very easy though, just follow the instructions that come on the receipt.


----------



## amoona (Nov 30, 2006)

damn that kinda sucks haha, oh well hopefully it's easily like u say ... i'm putting me trust in u.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Dec 4, 2006)

*return policy*

i havent returned anything at mac before. so here i am asking .. lOl
anyways i have the studio fix that i bought a while back its only been used once. to try the color, but it didnt match me. and i dont know where the reciept is, can i still return it ??


----------



## DaizyDeath (Dec 4, 2006)

if its less then 30 days old and you still have the box with the scan tag on it then you should be able to return it.

Also if you name is in the system then it should show that you purchased that how ever man days ago.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Dec 4, 2006)

and if its been more than 30 days should i just sell it or  .... ?? 
any suggestions ?


----------



## Lalli (Dec 4, 2006)

if its more than 30 u cnt return it specially without a reciept.. if it doesnt suit your skin put it up on ebay or on here


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Dec 4, 2006)

it actually depends on where you bought it...
mac store return policy: with a receipt and within 30 days
partnered locations: depends on the location, for example nordstrom will take anything back


----------



## kalice (Mar 21, 2007)

*Lash Return at Free Standing Stores?*

I got the #7 lashes and they don't do anything for me =( In fact, first thing my boyfriend said to me was..."omg there's a spider on your eyes" and he wasn't joking!

I wanted to return them, but when I bought it at the free standing MAC store, the SA said that they can't be returned because it has been used and so can't be resold. I thought all products can be returned, regardless of whether or not it has been used. And I thought MAC didn't resell return products....

Or should I just go back and try?


----------



## amoona (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Lash Return at Free Standing Stores?*

I don't work at a freestanding store but I know at the counter we don't take back lashes that have been opened. I'm not sure if they resell returned lashes that are sealed (I'm still new) but I know they wont take back any opened lashes. They also wont reapply used lashes on you anymore, the manager said we got a memo about it because of sanitation reasons. Someone who has been with MAC longer may have more information on that.

Also I agree about the #7 lashes ... I know a lot of people love them but I hate them. The #20s are flawless though!


----------



## a914butterfly (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Lash Return at Free Standing Stores?*

i dont see why they wont take them back. if you buy any other item, use it or try itand dont like it, you can take it back and that's unuseable and unsanitary as well. as much as they cant reuse or resell the lashes, the same would go for the used lippie or eyshadow you tried, didnt like, and returned as well??!!??


----------



## Marcita (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Lash Return at Free Standing Stores?*

I've heard that they won't return them either. Probably people misuse the return policy and they have to stop somewhere. Lots of young girls buy lashes for prom and homecoming and don't need them again so it's possible that they have cracked down on that.

If they won't return it then cut the lashes carefully to make them work better for you. Also you can use the case as Back2MAC.


----------



## calbear (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Lash Return at Free Standing Stores?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_I don't work at a freestanding store but I know at the counter we don't take back lashes that have been opened. I'm not sure if they resell returned lashes that are sealed (I'm still new) but I know they wont take back any opened lashes. They also wont reapply used lashes on you anymore, the manager said we got a memo about it because of sanitation reasons. Someone who has been with MAC longer may have more information on that.

Also I agree about the #7 lashes ... I know a lot of people love them but I hate them. The #20s are flawless though!_

 


#1  Yeah you see it all the time - people buy lashes, we put them on for you for an event, then they try to return them the next day.  We don't take unopened lashes back as well for abuse of the return policy.

#2 I wish we would get that memo cause some of the lashes people bring in or just the nastiest things on earth.  They have never cleaned off the glue and there is dust and dirt all over them and they want us to put thme on.  I NEED GLOVES!!!


----------



## anuy (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Lash Return at Free Standing Stores?*

yes mac takes back used items but they don't take back empty items. right? used lashes aren't considered 'used', they're considered 'empty' because people just probably wore them until they were no good or until they have no more use for them. according to mac used lashes is equivalent to a completely used up lipstick or eyeshadow... and therefore are not returnable.


----------



## amoona (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Lash Return at Free Standing Stores?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *calbear* 

 
_#1  Yeah you see it all the time - people buy lashes, we put them on for you for an event, then they try to return them the next day.  We don't take unopened lashes back as well for abuse of the return policy.

#2 I wish we would get that memo cause some of the lashes people bring in or just the nastiest things on earth.  They have never cleaned off the glue and there is dust and dirt all over them and they want us to put thme on.  I NEED GLOVES!!!_

 
ewewew lol I think I would go into my non-MAC employee mode and tell them they're gross haha.


----------



## astronaut (Dec 30, 2007)

*Can I return a maccosmetics.com order to the mac store?*

I haven't heard anything about this and can't find the information on the MAC website! I just recently ordered the 224 and gosh it hurts! It's really stiff and pokey even after washing it. I'd hate to pay for the shipping to send it back so do you guys know if I can return it at the MAC store?


----------



## poddygirl (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Can I return a maccosmetics.com order to the mac store?*

I think you have to make prior arrangements with .com in order to do that. But, since they just discard the returns anyway call .com and they will most likely tell you to keep the original one they sent and send you out a replacement. They're pretty good with that. HTH!


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Can I return a maccosmetics.com order to the mac store?*

contact the .com as on my invoices it states that items CANNOT be returned to the store. So I would call the 1-800 #, and then they would say whether they want it shipped back or if for some reason they would allow you to return it in store. I doubt it though unless they break their rules? I've never tried.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Can I return a maccosmetics.com order to the mac store?*

I'm in the same situation and have a few things I want to return to a store. Damn. I guess I'll have to call.


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Can I return a maccosmetics.com order to the mac store?*

Does it say anything on your invoices? On mine (keep in mine I'm in Canada, so packages come in a regular brown cardboard box whereas I've heard the US orders gets MAC shipments in a black box) it states that they can't be returned to a store. But if your invoices don't say that anywhere, then perhaps you in the US can? Please post when you find out, I'm curious to know the answer!


----------



## lipshock (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Can I return a maccosmetics.com order to the mac store?*

Yes, you can EXCHANGE products bought online at a MAC store.

If you want your money back, you are going to have to go through the ONLINE department.


----------



## astronaut (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Can I return a maccosmetics.com order to the mac store?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Yes, you can EXCHANGE products bought online at a MAC store.

If you want your money back, you are going to have to go through the ONLINE department._

 
COOL! I wanted to do an exchange anyway. Thanks lipshock! That would have been like $5.00 out of my pocket had I sent it back


----------



## lipshock (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Can I return a maccosmetics.com order to the mac store?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_COOL! I wanted to do an exchange anyway. Thanks lipshock! That would have been like $5.00 out of my pocket had I sent it back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


Not a problem!  You're welcome!

We're always doing exchanges at our store when people buy stuff online and don't like it.  So I know, lol.  :]


----------



## calbear (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Can I return a maccosmetics.com order to the mac store?*

The OP might want to call her local store first cause i know the stores in my area do not take returns or exchanges from online.


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Can I return a maccosmetics.com order to the mac store?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_COOL! I wanted to do an exchange anyway. Thanks lipshock! That would have been like $5.00 out of my pocket had I sent it back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What shipping method were you going to use?  If this is shipped first-class I can't see it being more than $1.00 to ship.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Can I return a maccosmetics.com order to the mac store?*

Ohh great, this made me happy too.. I wanted to exchange one lipstick I ordered online (I believe its "flattering") because it looks totally UNflattering on me.. (Brown!!!) Ugh.. Yay, I don't have to loose my time and money...


----------



## lethaldesign (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Can I return a maccosmetics.com order to the mac store?*

They will not do exchanges for items bought on .com in my local MAC freestanding. I was told because they have different inventory. So you might want to call your store & ask before making the trip down there.


----------



## rbella (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Can I return a maccosmetics.com order to the mac store?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Yes, you can EXCHANGE products bought online at a MAC store.

If you want your money back, you are going to have to go through the ONLINE department._

 
Agree,
I bought a l/s and l/l online that didn't work for me and exchanged it at the freestanding MAC store near me.  I didn't even have to show a receipt. 

The MAC counter at Macy's would not exchange.  I had to go to a freestanding location.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Can I return a maccosmetics.com order to the mac store?*

Call MAC's Customer Service or try a Live Chat from the site.  It's best to just go to the source for info with these matters.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Can I return a maccosmetics.com order to the mac store?*

I went to Macy's MAC and one girl said she cannot exchange it, but the other one told her they can...So, I did it... but she didn't look too happy about it (the one who said "no")


----------



## astronaut (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Can I return a maccosmetics.com order to the mac store?*

So... I emailed MAC's online customer service and the person told me that I couldn't return it at the store and it had to be sent in. That was before I read lipshock's comment. She works at MAC and does those returns so I figured I might as well try. I didn't call since I was going to go to the mall anyway. I went to the MAC store and the MA said that I had to send it back. She also went to the back to double check with someone else. 

After that, I was at Nordstroms looking at shoes and I figured I'd try the MAC counter there. If they say no, then whatever. I figured it wouldn't hurt to ask. I asked the MA there and she said that she probably could exchange it and she double checked with another MA and he said yes so I ended up getting Kitschmas pigment and Parrot eyeshadow


----------



## juxt123 (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Can I return a maccosmetics.com order to the mac store?*

how would they know its from online...


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Can I return a maccosmetics.com order to the mac store?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juxt123* 

 
_how would they know its from online..._

 
Because you'd need a receipt. Right?


----------



## lara (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Can I return a maccosmetics.com order to the mac store?*

When in doubt, call your local store and ask them directly.


----------



## zuiahiah99 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Can I return this*

can i return a brush even if i used it??  i bought from a mac colunter/


----------



## Seeking Refuge (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Can I return this*

If you have the wrapper and the receipt within the given time frame. I was told I could last time I bought one ...


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Can I return this*

Your best course of action is to call or visit the store and ask them directly.  Good luck.


----------



## te.amo.mac (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Can I return this*

i would try to sell it here if at all possible, simply b/c if you return it then the brush is going to be thrown out


----------



## zuiahiah99 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Can I return this*

I returned it today and got another brush.


----------



## Lexxiii (Aug 22, 2008)

From my understanding MAC has an excellent return policy. I just bought Jampacked lipglass, which is almost exactly like Pop Mode which I already own. Am I correct in assuming that I can return it or exchange it for another color with the receipt? 

I also have a concealer that is too dark for me, though I purchased it a few months ago and lost the receipt. Whenever I brought it in to exchange they were out of my correct color and so I couldn't exchange it. However, I think I might want to try a new kind of concealer than what I'm exchanging. Would I be allowed to exchange the one that I have for a different color in a new kind of concealer? And as far as the 30-day policy, several of the MUAs know that I've been there before trying to exchange that concealer and wasn't able to, so I'm pretty sure I'll be okay on that aspect.


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: MAC Return Policy Questions*

That's okay..
Whenever you exchange things though, the things that you return to them will be tossed in the bin..


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: MAC Return Policy Questions*

since you mentioned the 30 day return policy, i'm assuming that you bought it at a freestanding store?  since you have your receipt for jampacked, that you can return/exchange.  your concealer, however, can't be because its past the 30 days, even if you had the receipt.  it doesn't matter how many times you've tried to exchange something and they were out of it.  once its past the 30 days or you don't have a receipt, you can't return/exchange it.  what you can do is b2m it.

next time i recommend comparing colors to avoid purchasing similar ones.


----------



## Lexxiii (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: MAC Return Policy Questions*

Oh I didn't know the 30 day return policy was only at stores, I assumed that it applied to counters as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I go to a counter. 

I was going to bring my Rebel Lipstick and Pop Mode to see if they compared to any CoC but when I dug through my purse at the counter I didn't have them... :[


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: MAC Return Policy Questions*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lexxiii* 

 
_Oh I didn't know the 30 day return policy was only at stores, I assumed that it applied to counters as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I go to a counter. 

I was going to bring my Rebel Lipstick and Pop Mode to see if they compared to any CoC but when I dug through my purse at the counter I didn't have them... :[_

 
different counters have different policies.  call the counter you purchased it at and ask what their policy is.


----------



## preciouscharm (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: MAC Return Policy Questions*

Can i return something from another store? I just went to orlando and bought something from the MAC Pre store there and only have a in store MAc here. My powder was broken when i got it can is till return it?


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: MAC Return Policy Questions*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *preciouscharm* 

 
_Can i return something from another store? I just went to orlando and bought something from the MAC Pre store there and only have a in store MAc here. My powder was broken when i got it can is till return it?_

 
 As long as you have a reciept from the past 30 days.

I'm pretty sure MAC store register computers will literally not let a return transaction go through without a reciept so unfortunately if someone is in the same situation as the op but it happened at a MAC store, they'd be out of luck regardless if the artists remember the girl coming back often to exchange. I'd recommend returning and getting store credit/money back than waiting to exchange.


----------



## glamdoll (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: MAC Return Policy Questions*

If you have a receipt and bought it withing the last 30 days they will let you return/ exchange, but if you do not have it, or its after the 30 days, they will NOT let you do it. Its up to a manager, but usually its a no.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: MAC Return Policy Questions*

you can always try selling/swapping the concealor. 

some counters will take returns/exchanges at any time without a reciept. mine does, as long as it has their barcode on it, they'll take it back. however, like shaquille said, it will go in the bin so it's pretty much waster product.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Dec 17, 2008)

*MAC Return / Exchange Policy?*






 I always buy my Mascara's from Mac, I bought Plushlash about a month ago but recently I noticed an awful smell coming from it that makes me feel sick. It stings my eyes too. Perhaps its was a one-off thing because I've bought Plushlash before and it wasn't like that.

Am I allowed to exchange it if I take it to the counter?? I don't have my reciept


----------



## benzito_714 (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: MAC Return/Exchange Policy?*

they will not return or exchange without the receipt.


----------



## jdechant (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: MAC Return/Exchange Policy?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_






 I always buy my Mascara's from Mac, I bought Plushlash about a month ago but recently I noticed an awful smell coming from it that makes me feel sick. It stings my eyes too. Perhaps its was a one-off thing because I've bought Plushlash before and it wasn't like that.

Am I allowed to exchange it if I take it to the counter?? I don't have my reciept 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sorry it happened too you! That sucks!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: MAC Return/Exchange Policy?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *benzito_714* 

 
_they will not return or exchange without the receipt._

 
Not true necessarily.  If you bought it at a Nordstrom or Macy's counter and have the box with the barcode sticker, you can return or exchange without a receipt.  At a MAC store you are kind of SOL.


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: MAC Return/Exchange Policy?*

^^ And sometimes Nordstrom will make exceptions for an exchange w/o a receipt. They can sometimes also look you up in their computer database, and if I'm not mistaken, so can MAC stores, right?


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: MAC Return/Exchange Policy?*

MAC Pro...keeps a record of everything you buy....I have exchanged without a receipt before ...and agreeing if it has the Macy's or Nordies barcode they will exchange it as well.


----------



## benzito_714 (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: MAC Return/Exchange Policy?*

i was a little pre-mature in my statement. earlier this year an MA told another customer (i was eavesdropping tsk,tsk) that Macy's was no longer accepting returns/exchanges without receipt. sounded a little suspect but she explained that it is due to the economy and that they are trying to stop fraud (?). 
since it smells bad i say give it a go-maybe the counter you brought it from will remember you buying it or like previous posters said they may be able to look up your purchase.


----------



## ninalovesmakeup (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi everyone, I bought a MAC 182 from a counter at Belk a week ago, and I hate it.  I have the receipt, but I didn't keep the little plastic container for the brush.  I tried looking all over for it, and no luck.  Do you think I'll be able to get a refund?


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 19, 2008)

^^ I'm sorry you didnt like the 182.  I love that buffer brush!

I think your best bet is to call the mac counter and ask if you can still return it without the container, it saves you the trouble of going there again.


----------



## mzmiztiza (Dec 28, 2008)

I got an 15 pan eyeshadow palette for Christmas.  However, my husband lost the receipt, and there was no gift receipt. Is even possible to exchange something when it was a gift?


----------



## ms.marymac (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: MAC Return/Exchange Policy?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *benzito_714* 

 
_i was a little pre-mature in my statement. earlier this year an MA told another customer (i was eavesdropping tsk,tsk) that Macy's was no longer accepting returns/exchanges without receipt. sounded a little suspect but she explained that it is due to the economy and that they are trying to stop fraud (?). 
since it smells bad i say give it a go-maybe the counter you brought it from will remember you buying it or like previous posters said they may be able to look up your purchase._

 
At Macy's, if you still have the box with the Macy's Return Label, it shouldn't be a problem.  

I think it is a good idea to hang on to the receipt or at least the box and until you are sure you love a product.


----------



## Kiwiberries (Jan 7, 2009)

I just bought Satin Taupe on-line yesterday, and then today decided I wanted the Smokey Eyes palette that has that color.  I only have dept store counters.  Am I better off giving them the on-line receipt for refund or swapping w/o receipt?  TIA!


----------



## Paramnesia (Jan 26, 2009)

I recieved the wrong foundation colour through a CP, the person isn't replying to me. I was just wondering can you exchange products that are from different countries w/o a reciept?
I feel kind of dodgy doing it but i'm down at least $50 US because of this person.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_I recieved the wrong foundation colour through a CP, the person isn't replying to me. I was just wondering can you exchange products that are from different countries w/o a reciept?
I feel kind of dodgy doing it but i'm down at least $50 US because of this person._

 
i don't believe you can, especially with foundations.  all the foundations are made differently for different countries, and with different countries having different return policies, you don't know what can happen.

let's say that returns are turned into testers (i would hope not, but i don't know what different countries rules are).  if you return a US foundation that contains ingredients not usable in other countries and they use it on customers?  not good.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'd keep trying to contact the person that CP'd it for you.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jan 30, 2009)

The MAC store I go to whenever I wanna return something always takes it back. If I don't have a receipt, they said I could do an even exchange. They're very nice about it. For reference, the store I go to is the MAC f/s store at Fashion Valley in San Diego.


----------



## oreox0x0 (Feb 11, 2009)

will they take back brushes that have the #'s all gone due to bad clear nail polish?

its been less then a month and i have a recite.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oreox0x0* 

 
_will they take back brushes that have the #'s all gone due to bad clear nail polish?

its been less then a month and i have a recite._

 
if you've altered it by putting polish on it, no.  

why do you wanna return it?  cuz the numbers are gone?  if so, the numbers come off all the brushes, just an fyi.


----------



## Rudyru (Feb 14, 2009)

Just thinking about something that happened today. I came into work (at a counter), and I noticed that I was a few hundred dollars down the hole. I asked every single one of my team members if they remember anyone returning a large amount of products and they don't recall a thing...

Did someone end up returning the products to a different counter?


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiwiberries* 

 
_I just bought Satin Taupe on-line yesterday, and then today decided I wanted the Smokey Eyes palette that has that color.  I only have dept store counters.  Am I better off giving them the on-line receipt for refund or swapping w/o receipt?  TIA!_

 
If you didn't buy it from that counter, you won't be able to return or exchange it. Counters don't take returns from other  retailers, nor do the Freestanding or Pro stores.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rudyru* 

 
_Just thinking about something that happened today. I came into work (at a counter), and I noticed that I was a few hundred dollars down the hole. I asked every single one of my team members if they remember anyone returning a large amount of products and they don't recall a thing...

Did someone end up returning the products to a different counter?_

 
If it was a different counter but the same retailer, it's possible.


----------



## II3rinII (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_If it was a different counter but the same retailer, it's possible.
_

 
but it wont show up on your numbers, like here we have 2 stores and a counter if someone returns an item from the other store at our store it goes in as a "special return" (a certain number we put in that isnt an employee number) but it wont come off that artist's numbers at their store.  im thiking one of your co-workers isnt being honest with you =(.  i hate coming in and starting "in the hole".


----------



## calbear (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *II3rinII* 

 
_but it wont show up on your numbers, like here we have 2 stores and a counter if someone returns an item from the other store at our store it goes in as a "special return" (a certain number we put in that isnt an employee number) but it wont come off that artist's numbers at their store.  im thiking one of your co-workers isnt being honest with you =(.  i hate coming in and starting "in the hole"._

 
This is true in general but when i worked at the store they didn't tell us we were supposed to use that 'special' number and we were putting returns under the actual number of the employee on the receipt.  We didn't realize we weren't supposed to do that for quite some time.  

But I do agree it is probably someone is lying to her.


----------



## MacAddict09 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Online Return*

I dont have a mac store anywhere near me so I dont have the luxory of just driving to a store to return something. I bought the wrong shade of the  studio sculpt foundation and decided to return it. For some reason I did not include the original package and Im freaking out. You do have to have the original packaging right So what happens to the product? Do they keep it and throw it away or will they ship it back to me?


----------



## mac_arp4ever (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: Online Return*

no you don't have to have the original packaging...i returned a lipstick...i wrapped it up in newspaper and put in a little package i bought from rite aid for .99...as long as it's protected that it doesn't break or anything...i got my refund about 2 weeks later...and i sent it usps...no insurance or anything...you can't return ur online purchases to the store anyway


----------



## MacAddict09 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: Online Return*

Thanks,its nice to know. I freaked out since I havent heard anything from them yet.


----------



## Mindy! (May 23, 2009)

*Will they return this?*

A week ago i bought a M.A.C studio fix foundation + powder in NW30, and It's the wrong color. I know I know why did you buy he wrong color? Don't send your sister to the store for you!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But I don't have my recipt or the box but i do have the debit card it was purchased with. i would prefer to just exchange it for the right color.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 23, 2009)

*Re: Will they return this?*

They should return it...If you got it at a counter it should have a sticker or if she bought at at a MAC location it should be in the computer under the name it was purchased under...They will exchange just no money back.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 23, 2009)

*Re: Will they return this?*

Actually I went to a MAC freestanding store a couple days ago to try to exchange a couple of eyeshadows and they told me of this new policy they have where they will only exchange/return with a receipt and within 30 days. The MA's can't do the exchanges/returns, only the managers can. They use to let you exchange without a receipt but now they're very strict about it. You can try but they most likely won't let you. Since your situation is different than a person that just doesn't like item and is simply wanting to exchange for something else, they may let you if you talk to them. Good luck.

Tish is right about being able to get an exchange at a counter if it has a sticker on it. I tried that a couple weeks ago at Nordstrom's and they let me exchange my eyeshadow, no questions asked. This is not the same for freestanding stores.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 23, 2009)

*Re: Will they return this?*

Hummm...I only go to PRO but they have everything listed in the computer by customer so I have exchanged before but they look to see when I bought it...


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 23, 2009)

*Re: Will they return this?*

.....


----------



## Mindy! (May 23, 2009)

*Re: Will they return this?*

Well it's worth a shot. otherwise I just wasted 26$. lol


----------



## TISH1124 (May 23, 2009)

*Re: Will they return this?*

Yeah give it a try...My friend just exchanged a e/s on Friday and it was no problem at all.


----------



## gildedangel (May 23, 2009)

*Re: Will they return this?*

It shouldn't be a problem, most MA's I imagine are nice enough to do the exchange for a different shade. It doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## Curly1908 (May 23, 2009)

*Re: Will they return this?*

I've never returned/exchanged anything at a store, but I have at a counter.  I kept my receipt, but they didn't need it because they have my debit card info stored in the computer.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 23, 2009)

*Re: Will they return this?*

yea i think i will try to exchange my e/s at a different MAC. they were so strict at the one I went to about exchanging without a receipt. ugh it's just an exchange, not asking for money back.


----------



## calbear (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Will they return this?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mindy!* 

 
_A week ago i bought a M.A.C studio fix foundation + powder in NW30, and It's the wrong color. I know I know why did you buy he wrong color? Don't send your sister to the store for you!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I don't have my recipt or the box but i do have the debit card it was purchased with. i would prefer to just exchange it for the right color._

 
Without the box or the receipt...i don't know any who would do it. Sorry.  There are just sooo any people trying to 'get over' (not you) that MAC has had to crack down on the return policies.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Will they return this?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_yea i think i will try to exchange my e/s at a different MAC. they were so strict at the one I went to about exchanging without a receipt. ugh it's just an exchange, not asking for money back._

 
They loose money with exchanges just like cash returns, as in both cases the returned product is pitched out (B2M).


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jul 3, 2009)

*mac return: Can items purchased online be returned to the store?*

.....


----------



## tepa1974 (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: mac return*

Yes you can send them a copy of the e-mail confirmation or go into the MAC website and print out the information under "Order Status" (they will both have the order # which is what they need).  I've done the latter and had no problem with it.

I don't think you can return items purchased on line at a MAC store or counter.  HTH


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: mac return*

If you are returning for money you have to send the products back to MAC. I think that the store allows exchanges tho. One time they sent me the wrong color & I was able to exchange it at the store but that was a couple years ago..


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: mac return*

Yeah, we don't allow exchanges, or returns for online orders. You would have to do all of that online.


----------



## franimal (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: mac return*

I have exchanged at the mac store too.


----------



## nicole2005 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Returns to MAC*

I found a couple of old MAC products that have not been used. (old as in, the hello kitty collection in february). I used most of what I bought but didn't open a couple of things, like the Pretty Baby beauty powder, b/c my Emanuel Ungaro one is so similar. So I kinda put 3 products aside and just found them. I don't need them and wanted to return them to Macys, since the 180 return policy isn't up quite yet.
Are they going to give me a problem returning them? Am I going to get the nastiest looks?


----------



## mindlessgapgirl (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Returns to MAC*

you should try to sell them on here...if you return them to MAC they will just get tossed away which is a huge waste. plus, it is sort of rude to return something 6 months after you bought it...that's just my opinion. you would know within a week or so if you liked it or if you had a reaction or something. i'm sure some girls on here would be happy to purchase the items from you!


----------



## nicole2005 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Returns to MAC*

Thanks!
I tried selling them on Ebay about a week ago, but I got no bids. 
I guess I'll continue to try to sell them online.


----------



## MAC_Enthusiast (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Returns to MAC*

I wouldn't return them after six months.


----------



## nursee81 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Returns to MAC*

I think macys policy is 90 days


----------



## singrsling (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Returns to MAC*






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nicole2005* 

 
_Thanks!
I tried selling them on Ebay about a week ago, but I got no bids. 
I guess I'll continue to try to sell them online._

 
Yep, between the listing fes and the "commission" eBay gets expensive.  Usually you can put a low starting bid but have a minimum amount.  but still probably these sites are better as long as you have good feedback, etc.

And if you are not greedy and sell for below retail, if it's popular, you'll usually get some buyers.


----------



## malvales (Apr 11, 2010)

Gosh I hate to think that all those things that people exchange are thrown in the bin, even for unused products. I do do do hope they recycle or do anything but wasting. I agree that we should be able to exchange if there is a faulty in the products but somehow, somehow... i still can't fathom if people return it because they decide they don't like the colors and there goes $20 eye shadow to the bin.


----------



## ms.marymac (Apr 12, 2010)

^At my location the department store (LP) throws it all away.


----------



## mizvolta (May 28, 2010)

I really find it hard to believe they would actually throw a returned product away. Why not use it for testers? If someone tried it on at home, how is that different from the product being tried on in the store anyways?


----------



## Susanne (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Returns to MAC*

*merging with an exiting thread*


----------



## sss215 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Returns to MAC*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_I think macys policy is 90 days_

 
It's 180 days


----------



## macaddict83 (Aug 31, 2010)

Sooo I asked my sister for a  new bottle of Fix + for my birthday and the MUA at Macy's gave her the studio lotion instead. If she goes to exchange, will they throw out the studio lotion eventhough its never been open? Or would it go in the B2M bin?


----------



## glitzbeary (Sep 5, 2010)

*Returning false lashes?*

I bought a pair based on the suggestion of a SA. I only put on one of them and hated how it looked on me. The other one is trimmed down but not even used. I took the set back to the MAC counter at Belk and the SA (a different one) said I couldn't return them because they are used and they can't resell them or anything (but makeup, used or not, you can return). I don't understand why I can return used makeup but not a pair of lashes that didn't work for me. Is she correct or should I try again with a different SA?


----------



## sillylilacs (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: Returning false lashes?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitzbeary* 

 
_I took the set back to the MAC counter at Belk and the SA (a different one) said I couldn't return them because they are used and they can't resell them or anything (but makeup, used or not, you can return). I don't understand why I can return used makeup but not a pair of lashes that didn't work for me. Is she correct or should I try again with a different SA?_

 
Try a different SA. At MAC, it doesn't matter if the item is used or not, even if it's brand new, you walked out, walked back in, they're not allowed to sell it and they do let you return it. Same with drugstore even!

This sounds very weird. =/ As long as you go back to the same counter its fine. (sometimes they get picky with that along with store vs counter). But yea, just request a different SA. 

Good luck!


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Returning false lashes?*

used lashes (even if they aren't used but have been removed from the packaging) can not be returned.  unfortunately that's a chance you take with purchasing lashes.  trying lashes is a choice you take at the counter, and isn't for everyone.  mac can't tell if you used them and truely didn't like them, or you used them to go out, and you're returning them to cheat the system, basically "renting" lashes.  its happened in the past, so that's why mac has set the policy of no returns on used or removed lashes.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Returning false lashes?*

^^^That makes sense.  I actually think their return policy is way too generous and they shouldn't return half of the things they do.  I know a lot of people buy too much and then have buyer's remorse and return some of it.  To me that should not be allowed.  It's a waste of product.  The more that MAC has to waste by accepting returns the more it affects the price that the rest of us have to pay!


----------



## sillylilacs (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Returning false lashes?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_used lashes (even if they aren't used but have been removed from the packaging) can not be returned.  unfortunately that's a chance you take with purchasing lashes.  trying lashes is a choice you take at the counter, and isn't for everyone.  mac can't tell if you used them and truely didn't like them, or you used them to go out, and you're returning them to cheat the system, basically "renting" lashes.  its happened in the past, so that's why mac has set the policy of no returns on used or removed lashes._

 
 Makes sense...I stand corrected! =D The MAC I always goto accepted returns on everything...or so they say...

But thanks! I would've never known!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Returning false lashes?*

I  know its a dent to the wallet but maybe you can use them for B2M? Someone correct me if I'm wrong but lash packaging counts right?


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Returning false lashes?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_I know its a dent to the wallet but maybe you can use them for B2M? Someone correct me if I'm wrong but lash packaging counts right?_

 
not anymore you can't.  as of 2 weeks ago, they no longer accept lash cases as they're now considered accessories.  accessories have never been accepted.


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 9, 2010)

Ok so...

When I was in the USA this summer I went to my first MAC counter and asked to get colour matched.  Now I'm like 99% sure this MA told me NW20.  Anyway at the time I didn't buy anything because I decided to wait and go to a store to see if someone else agreed.  She didn't, but for the life of me I can't remember what shade she said I was.

Anyway, here I am back in the UK and I ordered my first foundation from them.  Studio Tech in NW20.  I wanted a full coverage foundation and it said it was buildable etc.  Now, it felt nice on my skin... and maybe my lighting wasn't great (I'm gonna try it again in daylight to be 100% sure) but my mother commented saying my face looked dirty after I applied it.  :|

I also don't feel like the concealer I bought from them did any good either.  I got that in NW15, a shade lighter than my foundation like the MA at the counter told me to do.  That was the Studio Finish concealer.

My question is, will they take these back and either refund/exchange?  If they do exchange, can it be for any product or does it have to be for foundation/concealer?  I figure seeing as I don't know my shade like I thought I did, I may as well get some new eyeshadows/lipstick instead?

I'm really upset neither seemed to have worked for me.  I really wanted them to but I don't feel like it's right of me to exchange for different shades or something until I get the right one.  It's a total waste of their time and mine, and product if it's just going to get thrown out.

Edit:  Sorry - really hope someone can help me!  I just looked on the website and it says 

 Quote:

  Please note that we cannot accept returned goods that we reasonably believe have been used. In such circumstances, we will notify you that no refund will be available and you will be responsible for arranging for such goods to be returned to you within 28 days of our notification.  
 
So does this mean I won't be able to return the foundation/concealer for a refund or exchange?  Obviously they have been used - I tried them in hopes that they were the right shade for me and they weren't.  Help. :|


----------



## lolcats (Oct 12, 2010)

Hello! My mum got me a bottle of studio fix fluid in nw20. The only problem is I am nw15, do you think I would be able to exchange it for the right shade? It is in the box unopened, but my mum didn't keep the reciept.


----------



## StarrySim (Oct 31, 2010)

lolcats said:


> Hello! My mum got me a bottle of studio fix fluid in nw20. The only problem is I am nw15, do you think I would be able to exchange it for the right shade? It is in the box unopened, but my mum didn't keep the reciept.


 
	I've exchanged brand new products without a receipt (a brush, an eyeliner and an eyeshadow).  They never gave me a hard time at all, but I think it will depend on the the location. You'll just have to try.


----------



## dahlingdiva (Dec 16, 2010)

I think they know when it's a legitimate return and a scamming one. You know like empty containers or a year old or something. 
  	They seem to be pretty good about returning things.


----------



## starfire123 (Jan 22, 2011)

*MAC return w/o receipt*

I recently bought MAC studio fix powder like 2 days ago but I hate it however I threw out the receipt. It is still in the box with MACYS sticker *required for return* on it will they let me return it for something else it a shadow/blush. I think I am going to stick with MSF Dark as my foundation because I have fairly good skin.
  	Or can I call MAC cosmetics and maybe return it to them


----------



## makeba (Jan 24, 2011)

starfire123 you should be able to return it to macys without the receipt. they may give you a voucher for it though. if you used a macys credit card they would be able to search for the purchase on your account and return it that way. at least the store i frequent does this


----------



## saramakayla (Apr 3, 2013)

I bought a pro long wear concealer at a Mac in a Nordstroms I lost the receipt and I want I return it because it's a shade darker than my foundation can I return it w/o receipt


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 3, 2013)

saramakayla said:


> I bought a pro long wear concealer at a Mac in a Nordstroms I lost the receipt and I want I return it because it's a shade darker than my foundation can I return it w/o receipt


  	Nordstroms will accept your return, but without a receipt you'll receive store credit vs. a refund.


----------



## Mayanas (Apr 4, 2013)

I can return one of the sets of fashion lipstick. I buy them online and try but I think I want to return one. But the paper says that the product should be unused.

  	I do not understand.


----------



## underablanketofstars (Dec 15, 2013)

The bin? Nooo... Tragic with so many loving homes out there!


----------



## lamezcua (Apr 19, 2015)

Hello i bought a powder at Nordstrom Mac on March 7 it is not my color and never had a chance to go and now i am fed up with my dark face it is now April 19 i dont have a box or receipt i paid with my credit card and on my bank i can see the offer id# and when i paid for itthe nordsthrom number where i got it. Can Mac do an exchange


----------



## mceja91 (Aug 7, 2015)

Mac @ Nordstrom has a fantastic return policy just as long as you have the product & the box with the sticker that proves that you bought it there


----------



## MACgirl (Aug 22, 2015)

Mac stores: must have a receipt & within 30 days for a return, refund or exchange


----------

